# New Orleans - Quarter House Question



## riverdees05

Does anyone have any information on Unit Number 327?  Like bed arrangement, etc.?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I don't have anything on 327 except it is a 2BR unit. I would call the front desk and ask. They have a book on the desk that has specific details on every unit number.


----------



## chapjim

I own Unit 427.  Unfortunately, I don't know if subjacent units are the same.

If it is, there is a hallway that runs on the left side of the unit from the door to the living area, which fronts on Rue Chartres.  The first door in the hallway is to the MBR and master bath.  Next door is #2 bath.  Third door is to #2 BR.

Rue Chartres tends to be quiet anyway but with brick walls between the street and the two BRs, sleep is not likely to be interrupted.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

chapjim said:


> I own Unit 427.  Unfortunately, I don't know if subjacent units are the same.
> 
> If it is, there is a hallway that runs on the left side of the unit from the door to the living area, which fronts on Rue Chartres.  The first door in the hallway is to the MBR and master bath.  Next door is #2 bath.  Third door is to #2 BR.
> 
> Rue Chartres tends to be quiet anyway but with brick walls between the street and the two BRs, sleep is not likely to be interrupted.



Some of the units on the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th floor in QHI have very similar or the same floor plans. I know I own 430 and 230 has the identical sq ft for each 1BR lock-off. I am not certain on X27 but someone does have 327 listed on Redweek as having 2.5 baths. That could be a mistake since I was not aware of any regular 2BR units having 3 bathrooms. Just the penthouses and a few of the lock-offs. Still possible since almost all the rooms are unique.


----------



## klpca

I finally had a minute to call QH. I recently bought 327 week 8 (flex - I don't have Mardi Gras this year). The unit has 2 bedrooms, both with king beds, 2 bathrooms, a kitchen (no oven), a washer and dryer in the unit, and as Jim said, faces Chartres. It sounds exactly like 427.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

klpca said:


> I finally had a minute to call QH. I recently bought 327 week 8 (flex - I don't have Mardi Gras this year). The unit has 2 bedrooms, both with king beds, 2 bathrooms, a kitchen (no oven), a washer and dryer in the unit, and as Jim said, faces Chartres. It sounds exactly like 427.



Thanks for the info. I will wager that 227 is the same. What check-in day is it?


----------



## klpca

Saintsfanfl said:


> Thanks for the info. I will wager that 227 is the same. What check-in day is it?



Saturday check in, so for 2017, March 4th.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

klpca said:


> I finally had a minute to call QH. I recently bought 327 week 8 (flex - I don't have Mardi Gras this year). The unit has 2 bedrooms, both with king beds, 2 bathrooms, a kitchen (no oven), a washer and dryer in the unit, and as Jim said, faces Chartres. It sounds exactly like 427.



Congrats, on your purchase.


----------



## klpca

Sugarcubesea said:


> Congrats, on your purchase.



Thanks! We're excited to check it out.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

klpca said:


> Thanks! We're excited to check it out.



I love the Quarter House, its in a great spot and there is so much to do.


----------



## chapjim

Saintsfanfl said:


> Thanks for the info. I will wager that 227 is the same. What check-in day is it?



#427 is Saturday-Saturday

My others, 110, 221, and 310 are all Fri-Fri.


----------



## chapjim

chapjim said:


> I own Unit 427.  Unfortunately, I don't know if subjacent units are the same.
> 
> If it is, there is a hallway that runs on the left side of the unit from the door to the living area, which fronts on Rue Chartres.  The first door in the hallway is to the MBR and master bath.  Next door is #2 bath.  Third door is to #2 BR.
> 
> Rue Chartres tends to be quiet anyway but with brick walls between the street and the two BRs, sleep is not likely to be interrupted.



Forget what I said about Rue Chartres being quiet!  They started jackhammering the street level of the Marriott garage across the street yesterday morning.  Went all day and started again this morning.  Yikes!

Also, from the living area, one can hear music in the taverns on the block.  Very quiet in the bedrooms, however.


----------



## presley

chapjim said:


> Forget what I said about Rue Chartres being quiet!  They started jackhammering the street level of the Marriott garage across the street yesterday morning.  Went all day and started again this morning.  Yikes!
> 
> Also, from the living area, one can hear music in the taverns on the block.  Very quiet in the bedrooms, however.


I'm curious about the smell on the street. I walked past it a couple weeks ago and due the the grimy street there was a horrible stench (all through the Quarter), but in particular when I walked by the hotel I was thinking that I was glad I wasn't staying there because I would barf whenever I stepped out front. I looked at the sign and saw it was Quarter House. I've only read great things about it on Tug and wondered if I was just there at an off time. It was really trashy and gross on the street.


----------



## ronparise

Ive only stayed at the quarter house one time, we arrived late and had to step over drunks sleeping on the sidewalk to get to the front door with our bags. Parking was at a garage some blocks away so on the way back; more drunks and a young lady offered to "rock my world"  I wont be back (at least not with my wife)  love the building, but not the location. Ill stay at Avenue Plaza in the Garden District, with on site parking and as they say on the wyndham website "*Crescent City Play with a Quieter Stay.* Wyndham Avenue Plaza, located in the picturesque Garden District off St. Charles Avenue, keeps you close to all the New Orleans excitement but away from most of the crowds and commotion. You’ll stay in a quieter area of the city that’s convenient to the popular French Quarter"


----------



## chapjim

For sure, New Orleans has an "air" of its own!  My theory is because it is literally a low spot -- the entire city is below sea level.  However, sewer smells are hardly unique to New Orleans.  You get the same smells in Manhattan.

To Ron's comment, I think the panhandlers are a little more aggressive than they used to be.  I've never been solicited (if that's the right word) by the gals at Dixie Divas around the corner.  Maybe they realize my world-rocking days are pretty much in the past!


----------



## ronparise

My "world rocking days" are in my past too


----------



## Greg G

chapjim said:


> For sure, New Orleans has an "air" of its own!  My theory is because it is literally a low spot -- the entire city is below sea level.  However, sewer smells are hardly unique to New Orleans.  You get the same smells in Manhattan.
> 
> To Ron's comment, I think the panhandlers are a little more aggressive than they used to be.  I've never been solicited (if that's the right word) by the gals at Dixie Divas around the corner.  Maybe they realize my world-rocking days are pretty much in the past!



When my wife and I were there in 2013, I was coming back in the evening from a quick trip to Walgreens and was propositioned by a gal as I passed Dixie Divas.  I was thinking of saying something funny like "let me check with my wife first",  but just smiled and walked on by.

Greg


----------



## Saintsfanfl

When you stay in the quarter, you have to expect sights and smells of the quarter. It is what it is and it isn't going to change. The parking though is on the same block around the back side. It may seem a few blocks away if traffic is backed up but it really is around the same block. I have to find alternative parking this year because my new vehicle I am pretty sure is too tall.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

chapjim said:


> #427 is Saturday-Saturday
> 
> My others, 110, 221, and 310 are all Fri-Fri.



How can you tell in advance what units have a Saturday check in date?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> How can you tell in advance what units have a Saturday check in date?



You just have to ask. All units are either Friday or Saturday and they do not change. The front desk once told me that all QH units were Fri and all QHI units were Sat but that is not correct. I think that perhaps all phases 1 thru 6 are Fri and all of phase 8 is Sat. Not sure on phase 7.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Saintsfanfl said:


> You just have to ask. All units are either Friday or Saturday and they do not change. The front desk once told me that all QH units were Fri and all QHI units were Sat but that is not correct. I think that perhaps all phases 1 thru 6 are Fri and all of phase 8 is Sat. Not sure on phase 7.



Thanks so much


----------



## Saintsfanfl

For any QH buyers or sellers I would like to point out that the QH will do a full service closing for $750 all fees included. With LT Transfers it's about $600. I hadn't used QH before but I knew the option was there. My buyer felt more comfortable and I have to say it was the easiest closing ever. The manager of the QH personally handled all communication. There is nothing wrong with using LT and it saves $150 but many people don't mind paying a little extra buy going directly through the resort.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Saintsfanfl said:


> When you stay in the quarter, you have to expect sights and smells of the quarter. It is what it is and it isn't going to change. The parking though is on the same block around the back side. It may seem a few blocks away if traffic is backed up but it really is around the same block. I have to find alternative parking this year because my new vehicle I am pretty sure is too tall.



It looks like I was wrong on the "same block" location of the garage. It is a couple blocks away walking like Ron mentioned. The garage is between Bourbon and Royal. Still fairly close though and birds eye it is the next block over.


----------



## chapjim

The garage is pretty close if you are walking but you can't get there or back the way you would walk.  Chartres is one way from Canal Street.  From QH, turn right on Iberville (one way toward the river), then right on Decatur and right again on Canal.  (There's a narrow street (more like an alley) between Chartres and Decatur, that runs over to Canal.  NOT recommended as taxis for the Marriott tend to clog it up.)

Now it gets fun!  Go up Canal Street, trying your best to avoid the two or three deep taxis and other vehicles unloading -- first at the Marriott near Decatur, then at the Crowne Plaza almost to Bourbon Street.  Turn right on Bourbon Street, trying your best to even move while waiting for all the pedestrians who are totally oblivious to Walk-Don't Walk signs and everything else.  If you make it, turn right again on Iberville (more zonked out pedestrians).  The entrance to the parking garage is on the right, next to Dickie Brennan's Steak House.  Drive as far as you can up the ramp to where it says stop.  Tell the attendant you are staying at QH, give them your unit number, and they'll take it from there.

When you need the vehicle, give the parking ticket to the front desk at QH and pay $20/day.  The QH front desk will put some stamps on the ticket.  That's what you have to give the attendant to get your car.  To get back to QH, go down Iberville, right on Decatur, right on Canal, and right on Chartres.

Somehow, QH managed to get some "loading/unloading only" signs put in about three parking spots in front of the entrance.  There was also an Orleans County Sheriff out front most of the time.  Antonio will help schlepp your stuff to your unit.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

riverdees05 said:


> Does anyone have any information on Unit Number 327?  Like bed arrangement, etc.?


I love the QH and own here... 

This year we went on the 
*Cemetery Walking Tour for Two from French Quarter Phantoms from The Voodoo Lounge
*
This was an awesome tour. The first day we walked from QH to the Voodoo Lounge and it was about 5 blocks away, the 2nd day tour we took a cab to the Voodoo Lounge as we did not want to be exhausted from the walking tour.  They have deals on Groupon all the time and I highly recommend them.
*
*


----------



## Sugarcubesea

klpca said:


> I finally had a minute to call QH. I recently bought 327 week 8 (flex - I don't have Mardi Gras this year). The unit has 2 bedrooms, both with king beds, 2 bathrooms, a kitchen (no oven), a washer and dryer in the unit, and as Jim said, faces Chartres. It sounds exactly like 427.


I kind of like how each unit is so different at QH.  Let us know how you like your unit once you've had a chance to stay there.  When I bought mine I had the opportunity to purchase a unit that faces Chartes, please let me know the noise level. Thanks


----------



## klpca

Sugarcubesea said:


> I kind of like how each unit is so different at QH.  Let us know how you like your unit once you've had a chance to stay there.  When I bought mine I had the opportunity to purchase a unit that faces Chartes, please let me know the noise level. Thanks


I can't go this year but a friend is using our unit. I'll report back after they return in March.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

klpca said:


> I can't go this year but a friend is using our unit. I'll report back after they return in March.


I bet they are going to have a grand time... I love that the MF's at this place are reasonable for a 2 bedroom....


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Sugarcubesea said:


> I bet they are going to have a grand time... I love that the MF's at this place are reasonable for a 2 bedroom....



Of all the timeshares I've owned or looked at the QH has the greatest disparity on $ per sq ft among the different size units. Ignoring the 2BRs the small 1BRs are still a good deal though which is crazy. The one drawback to the QH is New Orleans is not a super high demand location for 7 consecutive nights. Most potential renters want less nights.


----------



## chapjim

Saintsfanfl said:


> The one drawback to the QH is New Orleans is not a super high demand location for 7 consecutive nights. Most potential renters want less nights.



For me, it is just the opposite.  If I'm going to travel 1,110 miles one way, a week is too short.

But, I think you are correct about renters, which maybe explains why rentals of fixed weeks are so difficult.  I believe another factor is that many people visiting N.O. don't care about staying any place nice.  They just want a place to crash.  A sofa, a piece of floor for an air mattress -- good enough.


----------



## Pamela Kay RN

Does anyone have the floor plans of the different rooms?  I am looking at 504.  Any info? 
Thanks!


----------

